# Aircraft Sheetmetal worker seeking employment



## Ags (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Firstly may I say that this is an awesome community you have here! Also I am new to posting on forums so please be nice.
OK here goes... My wife and I have decided to move the family to UAE for a change in lifestyle and also future employment issues here in Oz. 
I am an ex army Aircraft Sheetmetal Worker with mainly UH60 and CH47 experience. I have three former colleagues who have recently been employed in Abu Dhabi. I have been informed that their employer is currently not seeking any more Australians due to a desire to "mix things up a bit". So my queries are - How do I get the ball rolling? Does anyone know of which companies I should be contacting and how best to approach if no current position is advertised. 
I understand that my questions are quite specific and I do apologise, but I have been unable to find out a great deal so far (including the search function on this forum). Any help would be greatly appreciated!

P.S. I have a muslim name and background (father only) - is this a plus in anyway or should I not draw attention to it?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ags said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Firstly may I say that this is an awesome community you have here! Also I am new to posting on forums so please be nice.
> OK here goes... My wife and I have decided to move the family to UAE for a change in lifestyle and also future employment issues here in Oz.
> ...


Do your colleagues work for Global Aerospace? If not I would look there.
That is where I work. 
Welcome to Global Aerospace Logistics


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

After you log onto the GAL website, click CAREERS then click "search all jobs" and look at job post #113 This should be what you are looking for!


----------



## Ags (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks heaps for the reply Vetteguy, In fact it is GAL that the guys went to. Is there anything else around the place? I am of the mind to just bite the bullet and apply with them anyway! What do you think?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ags said:


> Thanks heaps for the reply Vetteguy, In fact it is GAL that the guys went to. Is there anything else around the place? I am of the mind to just bite the bullet and apply with them anyway! What do you think?


I would apply anyway..I don't think the story is true they are telling you. It is a diverse company with people from all over the world there. Apply anyway because we need talented airframe/sheetmetal workers....


----------



## Ags (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I certainly hope you are right. My wife and I are very excited at the prospect of going to UAE It would be an awesome opportunity to experience living over there and getting paid for it!! Mind if I pick your brain if an interview comes up?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ags said:


> Well I certainly hope you are right. My wife and I are very excited at the prospect of going to UAE It would be an awesome opportunity to experience living over there and getting paid for it!! Mind if I pick your brain if an interview comes up?


When the interview comes I will be happy to help...Please bear in mind it takes some time for the process. From the time of my interview to my first day of work was 3 months. Your birth cert. acft. liscense etc all have to be attested as well as the visa and background clearance processes. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ags (Aug 24, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> When the interview comes I will be happy to help...Please bear in mind it takes some time for the process. From the time of my interview to my first day of work was 3 months. Your birth cert. acft. liscense etc all have to be attested as well as the visa and background clearance processes.
> GOOD LUCK!


Thanks very much I really appreciate the help!


----------

